# PPI Phantom 900.4 & 1000.1



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I know the seller, he lives 3 doors down from me. I installed them in his truck. He apparently sold the truck and got a new car and pulled out the amps before he sold it.

He doesnt know I saw the add but they should be fine. I havnt talked to him lately but he might make a better deal..I dont know. 

just posting it cause I happen to know the 2 amps in question

PrecisionPower 1000 watt Monoblock Class D amplifier | eBay


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I know one member one here thats a fan of these


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice! Those would work well in my wifes truck  too bad he doesnt have BIN on both of them


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

you could always ask him. I have no idea why he listed one with BIN and other not. 

I havent talked to him in a couple months. I am just passing along the info. 

they were barely used. we installed it and then he had back operation so he didnt drive for a while. then he got new job and company car so he never drove the truck it was in.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

If he would make a better deal on both of them, I would be interested in them both.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I am very happy with my 900.4. If I did not want to switch over to the Tarantula Nano versions I would be strongly considering one of these two.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I sent him an email asking the same thing..lol


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

KillerBox said:


> If he would make a better deal on both of them, I would be interested in them both.


Did you ask him? I am not the middle man on this one. Just passed it on. 

I am not involved other than inside info. I have no idea if he will work a deal on them. 

I just know I am not getting in the middle.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol, yeah I sent him an email asking if he was interested in putting a BIN on both amps... If so I would take them. Dont worry I will still blame you if something goes wrong


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

JAX said:


> Did you ask him? I am not the middle man on this one. Just passed it on.
> 
> I am not involved other than inside info. I have no idea if he will work a deal on them.
> 
> I just know I am not getting in the middle.



Thanks for the info Jax.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Mindcrime said:


> Lol, yeah I sent him an email asking if he was interested in putting a BIN on both amps... If so I would take them. Dont worry I will still blame you if something goes wrong


Lol. That's funny. But at same time , not. . 

I doubt anything would go wrong unless you count manufacture failure


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mindcrime said:


> Lol, yeah I sent him an email asking if he was interested in putting a BIN on both amps... If so I would take them. Dont worry I will still blame you if something goes wrong


Not sure if you noticed, but he ended the original listings and re-listed both together with a $330 BIN price.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I guess he figured he would make it easier for some one

aden120804 | eBay


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Did someone buy them?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks like they sold for $285 which also included free shipping


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

I bought them, and I may not need the 1000.1 but well see


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

i was about to buy them and decided that i do not need more Audio stuff in my closet.... for now lol


----------

